

JQuery Dynatable Plugin - ingve
http://www.dynatable.com/

======
phonon
AGPL license makes this a complete non-starter for any commercial project.

~~~
JangoSteve
It's dual licensed. There's a proprietary/commercial license too.

~~~
phonon
The amount it would cost (me for example) to track the commercial license
terms across several projects is far in excess of the licensing cost. Not to
mention the binary only/compiled binaries restrictions make it useless.

~~~
JangoSteve
I'm not sure I understand what you're referring to about tracking the license
across several projects. There's an unlimited option if that helps. About the
binary restriction, can you explain the use-case that this obviates? I'm not
opposed to changing troubling parts of the license if I can understand the
issue.

